

Ladies and gentlemen, I introduce Unix Bootstrap - big_lou
https://github.com/lucperkins/unix-bootstrap

======
kbenson
I actually like the idea, but I think you ended up with something more 1998
internet than UNIX. I think you could take the idea and run with it and make
something very cool though, an easy way to represent a combination of console
commands, output, and comments on each, in a uniform way. Maybe adopt some of
the popular techniques from technical books where they separate the
code/output, the content, and the tips/notes, plus anything else that's
useful.

------
big_lou
How is this not blowing up HN right now?

